# What pump should I have???



## Prettynikki (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi. I have a accu check insight. I have had for 2 yrs... I also use a freestyle libre so I don't use the handset on my pump. I feel that this is a waste of money and I feel that when I upgrade my pump again I want to go for one with out the test meter in it... but I'm not sure what one... any advice


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome. 
I am not  a pumper but I understand you don't always get a free choice. It is often limited to what your clinic supports.


----------



## Radders (Nov 27, 2016)

Prettynikki said:


> Hi. I have a accu check insight. I have had for 2 yrs... I also use a freestyle libre so I don't use the handset on my pump. I feel that this is a waste of money and I feel that when I upgrade my pump again I want to go for one with out the test meter in it... but I'm not sure what one... any advice


Do you use a the Libre as your meter as well? I only ask because I have an Accuchek Combo and before that I had the Spirit which doesn't come with its own meter, however I was given a meter by my diabetes team which is very similar to the one I now now use with the Combo. I get the test strips on prescription with the Combo and only use the Freestyle as a reader.


----------



## Prettynikki (Nov 27, 2016)

Yh i use the libre as my meter as it is a c.g.my


----------



## Radders (Nov 27, 2016)

Prettynikki said:


> Yh i use the libre as my meter as it is a c.g.my


You're the first person I've come across who like me doesn't use the meter as a remote handset for the pump. However if you are used to the Accuchek pump I don't think there's any real need to change if you get on with it; you don't have to use the meter if you don't want to!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2016)

Prettynikki said:


> Hi. I have a accu check insight. I have had for 2 yrs... I also use a freestyle libre so I don't use the handset on my pump. I feel that this is a waste of money and I feel that when I upgrade my pump again I want to go for one with out the test meter in it... but I'm not sure what one... any advice


I have never used the handset either. I am an electrician & regularly work with garage doors ,alarms & various remotes. I would much rather see the pump.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2016)

Prettynikki said:


> Yh i use the libre as my meter as it is a c.g.my


Hi Nikki, welcome to the forum  Just wanted to point out that the Libre isn't a true CGM, as you have to scan it to get a reading. A true CGM is a lot more expensive, but it does 'scan' constantly and has alarms to warn you when you are out of range. Also, you should still use a meter to do fingerprick tests if you drive, as the Libre readings aren't accepted by the DVLA. Do you do fingerprick tests to confirm your levels if you feel low or high and the Libre shows you are fine? This would be particularly important if you are basing insulin doses on what it is telling you, as you could end up giving yourself too much or too little. Although the Libre is a very useful tool, it can be very inaccurate at times, but meters are very rarely wrong, so make sure you keep yourself safe!


----------



## Prettynikki (Nov 28, 2016)

Radders said:


> You're the first person I've come across who like me doesn't use the meter as a remote handset for the pump. However if you are used to the Accuchek pump I don't think there's any real need to change if you get on with it; you don't have to use the meter if you don't want to!


In the last few years my lifestyle is changed and having the pump that I've got has caused a few issues for me I'm not thinking of changing right away but I know after so many years they upgrade the pump and I'm thinking of taking the opportunity to find one that better suits my needs


----------



## Prettynikki (Nov 28, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Nikki, welcome to the forum  Just wanted to point out that the Libre isn't a true CGM, as you have to scan it to get a reading. A true CGM is a lot more expensive, but it does 'scan' constantly and has alarms to warn you when you are out of range. Also, you should still use a meter to do fingerprick tests if you drive, as the Libre readings aren't accepted by the DVLA. Do you do fingerprick tests to confirm your levels if you feel low or high and the Libre shows you are fine? This would be particularly important if you are basing insulin doses on what it is telling you, as you could end up giving yourself too much or too little. Although the Libre is a very useful tool, it can be very inaccurate at times, but meters are very rarely wrong, so make sure you keep yourself safe!


The freestyle Libre is classed as a continuous glucose monitor on my insurance as I have insurance for both My pump and My metres I use it as a continuous glucose monitor but it also accepts blood test and ketone tests as it is also a normal testing metre I do tests when I need to. Is just easier to keep it all in one machine rather than having two different machines very rarely finger prick when I am doing a bolus and I've never found it wrong I understand what you're saying and I do check when I'm high or low but only if I have concerns to I've had my Libra for about 2 years now and I can honestly say it is only ever been point 2 or point 3 difference in my sugar levels from blood test to scan but like I mentioned before and I'll mention again I do finger prick all on the same metre


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2016)

That's good Nikki, I see what you mean now about just using the one meter  Just wanted to clarify it for anyone else reading


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 28, 2016)

From what you've said Nikki it looks like either Animas Vibe or Medtronic MM640G would be options. You can use any BG meter with the Vibe, and while the MM640G does have the ability to be paired with a Bayer USB Next Link meter, you do not have to use that if you don't want to and can enter BG value as part of the bolus calculation.

I'm guessing since you are not using the handset for the Insight that you are having to work out your doses yourself?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 28, 2016)

Prettynikki said:


> In the last few years my lifestyle is changed and having the pump that I've got has caused a few issues for me I'm not thinking of changing right away but I know after so many years they upgrade the pump and I'm thinking of taking the opportunity to find one that better suits my needs


Makes sense to me


----------



## trophywench (Nov 28, 2016)

That's what I'd find annoying Mike - not calculating the boluses really, at 1u per 10g LOL - but I dunno what IOB I have without really doing applied maths, then calculate exactly what decimal point of a unit I need to exactly adjust my premeal BG, then take away anything for exercise yesterday when they walked my legs off the number I first thought of plus running round with the great grandson, then adding a bit back on cos the little orror has brought the school home to his grandmas - and then decide if I'd be better with standard extended or multi-wave for this meal.  Gone are my erstwhile finger in the air and see which way the wind's blowing, calculations - the handset does it just the same as the Combo handset did. Plus of course I don't have to fish the pump out of my underpinnings if that's where it happens to be resident today!


----------



## Ref (Dec 7, 2016)

trophywench said:


> That's what I'd find annoying Mike - not calculating the boluses really



Do both the Vibe and the Medtronic calculate the bolus for you?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2016)

Ref - all pumps do one way or the other - I meant it was hardly an issue for me cos calculating for food at 1u per 10g is easy maths!


----------



## AJLang (Dec 7, 2016)

I find the meter for my combo invaluable because I often have to correct - due to the variability in my levels - and I love that the combo meter works out all of the corrections for me whether I've eaten or not.  It's the only way that I've managed gastroparesis and HBA1C's in the 6's.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 7, 2016)

letting the meter do the maths is so much easier, as my ratios change a lot during the day. In fact in hospital they kept asking me how much insulin i'd had and I kept on having to look it up on the handset, as I don't take that much notice of the amount, generally.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2016)

Prettynikki said:


> The freestyle Libre is classed as a continuous glucose monitor on my insurance as I have insurance for both My pump and My metres I use it as a continuous glucose monitor but it also accepts blood test and ketone tests as it is also a normal testing metre I do tests when I need to. Is just easier to keep it all in one machine rather than having two different machines very rarely finger prick when I am doing a bolus and I've never found it wrong I understand what you're saying and I do check when I'm high or low but only if I have concerns to I've had my Libra for about 2 years now and I can honestly say it is only ever been point 2 or point 3 difference in my sugar levels from blood test to scan but like I mentioned before and I'll mention again I do finger prick all on the same metre


I agree about the Libre. Suits me too


----------



## Ref (Dec 7, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Ref - all pumps do one way or the other - I meant it was hardly an issue for me cos calculating for food at 1u per 10g is easy maths!


Thought so, thanks


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2016)

The 'thingy' on the pump (or the handset) that does this and also takes IOB into consideration is called the 'Bolus Wizard' in a lot of quarters.  It's just the appropriate algorithms pre-programed into the thing.


----------

